# Crazy's Log



## PFM (Apr 6, 2012)

6'-1 
225lbs
8-9%BF
48 years old

Starting lifting to get strong at 12 years old. Accused of juicing my whole life until at 42 I finally ran a cycle of Test E 300mgs/week. I am a low runner as my 30 years Natty gave me a good base and building at near 49 years old isn't my game, just looking as good as last year is allot of work for Old Guys.

In the last 8 years I've ran 13 cycles. Some 8 weeks and one 20 months. I was intending to B&C but my blood work indicated some time OFF.

I am OFF now to "clean up" and get my blood good again and practice running even lower on cruise and no more 19-nors.

My next cycle looks like 350mgs Cyp, 60mgs Var, 700mgs Primo and cycle ON dropping the Primo to Mast E over the course of June to Halloween (got to full fo my Halloween Costume NO HOMO

Eating 5 -8 meals a day and knowing how to train works wonders, juice is just the icing on the cake


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2012)

Good deal.. I'll check in and follow along bro.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

good stuff brother!  Are you completely off still or did you add the TRT back in?


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 8, 2012)

We haw,

 I cant wait to see an almost Apple head keep the spirit alive and held guide the yungins properly!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 8, 2012)

What GH dose are you going to run Mike and how many days/week?


----------



## PFM (Apr 8, 2012)

I am OFF completely until at least May 1st. When I pick it up and going to run 200mgs/week. Once I get up on that (meaning the weight/fullness and sex drive) I'll start Var and Primo but trying to settle on a way to cycle the Var and Primo so I am only running two compounds at a time. Not sure if that is going to work and run all 3. I am gathering info and relying on my Vet guys for input.


----------



## PFM (Apr 8, 2012)

I am going run HGH according to blood work. I'll check Growth Hormone (serum) and calculate the iu's/ brand to run 10ng's/day. I know many guys will smurk at this low dose. I am not looking to build, I am using HGH for anti-aging only.

I estimate 1-2 iu's 5 on two off.


----------



## PFM (Apr 8, 2012)

I am interested in following you too


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 15, 2012)

will be following brother and i dont see how you came off completely,trt,cause if i dont that i would just crash,i just went from my cycle dose to my trt dose,although i decreased my test dose a little at a time until i got back down to my trt dose,made it much easier for me


----------



## gfunky (Apr 16, 2012)

Will be following along.  Good luck man!


----------



## Jin (Dec 28, 2018)

How is this coming along?


----------

